# How do I print 18x24?



## farmerjohn1324

I know it would take a few sheets of paper that I would have to tape together.

I have Microsoft Word or Paint.


----------



## Laquer Head

Why wouldn't you just go to a place with a large format printer and have it be good quality, and done properly.

Taping together is gonna look ghetto as hell, regardless of what it's for.


----------



## Intel_man

18 x 24 is an ARCH C size paper. You'll want to print that as @Laquer Head said, a large format printer aka a plotter.


----------



## Laquer Head

I don't know about in the USA, but here you can go to Staples, Office Supply, and all types of independent places that regularly do graphics, signs, and posters for all sorts of businesses - such as, SpeedPro, Pattersons...etc The latter does all sorts of highway promotional signage, billboards, concert ads.,..etc


----------



## farmerjohn1324

Laquer Head said:


> I don't know about in the USA, but here you can go to Staples, Office Supply, and all types of independent places that regularly do graphics, signs, and posters for all sorts of businesses - such as, SpeedPro, Pattersons...etc The latter does all sorts of highway promotional signage, billboards, concert ads.,..etc



They want to charge me over $3.00 per print. I'm trying to print hundreds. Isn't there some way to do this with a printer at home? Even if it looks ghetto, that's fine.


----------



## Laquer Head

farmerjohn1324 said:


> They want to charge me over $3.00 per print. I'm trying to print hundreds. Isn't there some way to do this with a printer at home? Even if it looks ghetto, that's fine.



There probably is a way, but I would go to a shop, the amount of time you are gonna spend ****ing around with ink, tape, lining stuff up...I'd gladly pay a few hundie for a proper, stress-free job.


----------



## beers

The time/resources/energy you would spend rigging a ghetto implementation would cost more than $3/print.


----------



## Laquer Head

beers said:


> The time/resources/energy you would spend rigging a ghetto implementation would cost more than $3/print.



Absolutely!!!


----------



## Intel_man

Considering if you print over a few sheets and piece it together, the printer doesn't print to the edge and will leave a margin. You will then have to trim each corner of each piece of paper and then some how attach it together.

It's definitely going to cost you more than $3 of effort per 18x24 to do it. Let alone hundreds...


----------



## Laquer Head

What exactly are you printing in that size? and why such a huge quantity?


----------



## Geoff

farmerjohn1324 said:


> few sheets of paper that I would have to tape together.





farmerjohn1324 said:


> I'm trying to print hundreds.


You want to make 300 18x24 documents by printing 4 pages, cut and tape them to make a single 18x24 print?  wtf.  Just buy a printer that accepts 18x24 paper, or go to a printing place.


----------



## Laquer Head

Bottom line,  stop being cheap and pay a shop, no way it's worth it to do it yourself without proper equipment.


----------



## Geoff

Laquer Head said:


> Bottom line,  stop being cheap and pay a shop, no way it's worth it to do it yourself without proper equipment.


Not to mention the quality is going to look awful being taped, so if you are trying to impress people or gain customers, this is not how you would want to proceed.


----------



## Laquer Head

I couldn't fathom doing this manual process even 2-3 times...let alone hundreds of times! The cost of ink alone would be ridiculous!


----------



## farmerjohn1324

Laquer Head said:


> What exactly are you printing in that size? and why such a huge quantity?



An 18x24 bandit sign. The custom signs are too expensive from the Internet stores.

What kind of printer do I need to buy for this?


----------



## Laquer Head

farmerjohn1324 said:


> An 18x24 bandit sign. The custom signs are too expensive from the Internet stores.
> 
> What kind of printer do I need to buy for this?



Enlighten me, whats a bandit sign exactly? and why do you require hundreds of them?

I'm not trying to hassle you, just trying to understand the whole situation.


----------



## Intel_man

A quick google search suggests a bandit sign is those signs you stick on your lawn.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> A quick google search suggests a bandit sign is those signs you stick on your lawn.



So like an election sign, forsale sign kinda thing??? How the hell do you plan to ghetto fab a 4 piece printer paper sign, taped together and use it in this fashion...and why do you need hundreds of them...please tell me you haven't decided to run for office???


----------



## C4C

Intel_man said:


> A quick google search suggests a bandit sign is those signs you stick on your lawn.





Laquer Head said:


> So like an election sign, forsale sign kinda thing??? How the hell do you plan to ghetto fab a 4 piece printer paper sign, taped together and use it in this fashion...and why do you need hundreds of them...please tell me you haven't decided to run for office???



Not just that, THOSE SIGNS ARE MADE OF PLASTIC. If you're looking for those, check out a place like Uprinting.com where you can get it printed with your graphic: http://www.uprinting.com/yard-signs.html


----------



## Laquer Head

C4C said:


> Not just that, THOSE SIGNS ARE MADE OF PLASTIC. If you're looking for those, check out a place like Uprinting.com where you can get it printed with your graphic: http://www.uprinting.com/yard-signs.html



Yeah, never even thought of that, those type usually are made of that plastic that looks like corrugated cardboard, I'd assume cause they are rigid and usually are exposed to the elements.


----------



## Geoff

Farmerjohn, are you trying to use these with metal stands to put in the ground, like those election things?


----------



## farmerjohn1324

I can get them printed for extremely expensive amounts of money, which is why I'm trying to print my own.


----------



## Intel_man

How much are they asking for? Have you tried looking at other places that offer these kinds of services? Printing your own bandit signs isn't possible if you need to print them on that plastic stuff. Unless you want to buy those specialized machines that would cost you a left kidney.


----------



## Laquer Head

He still hasn't explained why he need hundreds of these or why hes making outdoor signs out of taped together paper.

I want to help, but there comes a point when no amount of help or advisement is gonna solve this guys problem!


----------



## farmerjohn1324

Laquer Head said:


> He still hasn't explained why he need hundreds of these or why hes making outdoor signs out of taped together paper.
> 
> I want to help, but there comes a point when no amount of help or advisement is gonna solve this guys problem!



They are "We Buy Houses" signs. They sell them preprinted in the standard version, but I want to add my own personalized artwork.

Every site I've looked at is like $8.00/piece for custom artwork.

I should buy a special printer that can print that big. Where would I get one? What are they called.


----------



## beers

farmerjohn1324 said:


> I should buy a special printer that can print that big.


Are you opening up a print store?  This will be hugely more expensive than just the signs.


----------



## Laquer Head

farmerjohn1324 said:


> They are "We Buy Houses" signs. They sell them preprinted in the standard version, but I want to add my own personalized artwork.
> 
> Every site I've looked at is like $8.00/piece for custom artwork.
> 
> I should buy a special printer that can print that big. Where would I get one? What are they called.



Oh god, that sounds super expensive.. anything custom is expensive,..why not just go generic - a lawn sign is a lawn sign..no need to spend 2-3 times more for a graphic.

and a dedicated machine - I don't know prices off hand, but its not gonna be cheap to acquire, or more likely rent, and then material cost too... just sounds like a disaster financially.


----------



## Intel_man

Those are the "printers" that print them. Honestly... you'll be looking at tens of thousands of dollars to own one of those.


----------



## Laquer Head

farmerjohn1324 said:


> *They are "We Buy Houses" signs.*



I'll be straight up, if I saw a ghetto-ass, taped topgether, sign claiming 'we sell houses' blowing in the wind, all tattered...there is no way in hell I'm calling to do business with you.


----------



## farmerjohn1324

Laquer Head said:


> I'll be straight up, if I saw a ghetto-ass, taped topgether, sign claiming 'we sell houses' blowing in the wind, all tattered...there is no way in hell I'm calling to do business with you.



Which is why I would need a printer so they don't look ghetto.

But I suppose I can just use the generic ones. I was just trying to get a leg up on the competition and be a little different.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Dude. You want to make lawn signs out of printer paper? What happens if it rains? What happens if there is high wind? Seriously dude... It would look so unprofessional it's not even funny.
You need to get this kind of thing done professionally. You know those cardboard signs that say things like "We buy houses" "Windshield repair" "Roof repair" that people put up at busy intersections? Would you ever call one of those numbers? No, right? And nobody will call/vote for you/etc either.

Pay the cost to be the boss bro.

If you're hellbent on doing this wrong, there was a program called rasterbate that was out a few years ago that let you print across numerous pieces of paper but IDK what happened to it.


----------



## Geoff

mistersprinkles said:


> Dude. You want to make lawn signs out of printer paper? What happens if it rains? What happens if there is high wind? Seriously dude... It would look so unprofessional it's not even funny.
> You need to get this kind of thing done professionally. You know those cardboard signs that say things like "We buy houses" "Windshield repair" "Roof repair" that people put up at busy intersections? Would you ever call one of those numbers? No, right? And nobody will call/vote for you/etc either.
> 
> Pay the cost to be the boss bro.
> 
> If you're hellbent on doing this wrong, there was a program called rasterbate that was out a few years ago that let you print across numerous pieces of paper but IDK what happened to it.


This is a month old thread.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Oh.


----------



## Geoff

mistersprinkles said:


> Oh.


I'm sure he already has hundreds of his homemade signs out there, so it's irrelevant now


----------



## Laquer Head

Geoff said:


> I'm sure he already has hundreds of his homemade signs out there, so it's irrelevant now



Now when you say hundreds..are we talking each meshed together sign or each piece of paper taped together, per sign.. It makes a difference here cause the numbers could be way off.


----------

